# First time trying FAST CAT!



## Nurse2b (Jan 28, 2018)

Xena did amazing for her first official FAST CAT. Over 100 dogs there and she got one of the fastest runs. 7.44 seconds 27.49 MPH!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations! Puts you and your dog firmly in the top 20 fastest times for the year!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Congratulations! What is Fast Cat?


----------



## Nurse2b (Jan 28, 2018)

Off AKC website: FAST CAT®️ – which stands for Coursing Ability Test – is a timed 100-yard dash where dogs run one at a time, chasing a lure. 

It was so much fun! I have a video, but not sure how to attach it to the post.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Fast Cat sounds like a blast!
It would probably be my dog's favorite thing to do...especially if the lure looked anything like a cat...

Are there greyhounds participating? 
Just curious. 
I think of them in "lure coursing" events.


----------



## Nurse2b (Jan 28, 2018)

There were all breeds and mixed breeds participating. The lure was just a couple plastic grocery bags tied to a rope an a pulley. ? Xena has such a high prey drive anything that moves would prob grab her attention. Lol.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Congratulations. I would love to do this with Ozzy and I know he would excel but I’ve heard a lot dogs get injured, ACL tears among other leg injuries, hence why I am very skeptical is trying this.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

She's really fast! Is she big or small in size? I wonder if size makes any difference. Our smaller GSD is our fastest one.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Awesome, yay Xena! I want to try this with Rio, although my Doberman GSD is a little faster. But he’s not neutered and doesn’t like other dogs. So there’s that!

Do you happen to recall what the fastest dogs were and what they ran? Just curious! Do you need to do any sort of preparation or just wing it?


----------



## Nurse2b (Jan 28, 2018)

Xena will be 2 in December so she’s still filling out a bit, but as of now she’s around 49lbs and a West German working line so prob won’t get much bigger. ?
I supposed there’s risk if injury with any sport. We also do Schutzhund too and just finished up our first agility class last week. I want to try nose work, I think we’d excel in that too. 
It takes no training for FAST CAT, just have to try it and see if your dog likes it or not. Some of them started the chase the lure then got distracted or turned back around and went the other way (I’m assuming back towards the handlers). 
I had someone else hold and release. So she watched her walk away to the end. She so glued to me that I think that also helped egg her on. 
I know we were either the fastest time or 2nd fastest. There were all different types of dogs there. They don’t keep track Of who runs the fastest, just have your ribbons for you to pick up on a table at the end of the event. 
We will definitely be continuing to do more though.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Congrats! 

I've tried it with my girl, but she would only chase the bag halfway before she decided she was too far from me. She does better when she is held and released with me on the end.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So cool congrats! I have to time Max and Luna they can eat up the ground on the beach. I do let them and love to watch them let loose and book it! They are quite fast.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Congratulations! And for her first competition-that's awesome!


----------

